# Forum members age group



## kimbo (26/1/15)

Morning.

After this thread by @Silver http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigs-sa-is-a-special-place.t8409/, i was wondering
what the average age of the members is here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (26/1/15)

Great thread @kimbo 
I have voted. Will be interesting to see the outcome

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (26/1/15)

Early days

4 votes so far 
Leading category is 40-49 with 50% of the votes

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (26/1/15)

11 votes so far

40-49 still in the lead with 36%


----------



## kimbo (26/1/15)

Silver said:


> 11 votes so far
> 
> 40-49 still in the lead with 36%


 lol i'll be in that category in two months


----------



## Marzuq (26/1/15)

do you guys think we have any vapers on this forum under 18 years of age?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (26/1/15)

Marzuq said:


> do you guys think we have any vapers on this forum under 18 years of age?


 They are to cool to mix with the ballies

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## kimbo (26/1/15)

@Silver the 30 - 39 is on a roll

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (26/1/15)

@Marzuq if there are, they need to be disciplined... 

That said, it is kinda better for them to be vaping, than smoking...

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Silver (26/1/15)

kimbo said:


> @Silver the 30 - 39 is on a roll



Indeed

17 votes so far

And 30-39 has pulled ahead with 41% of the votes

Still early days I guess. The ballies are still waking up

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Silver (26/1/15)

Marzuq said:


> do you guys think we have any vapers on this forum under 18 years of age?



I think we are likely to have quite a few but I suspect they dont post much if at all

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (26/1/15)

Silver said:


> Indeed
> 
> 17 votes so far
> 
> ...



hahahaha sounds like a horse race


----------



## kimbo (26/1/15)

Aaaaand it's 30 -39 , 30 - 30 leading the pack by just over 40%, On its heals about half length back is 40 - 49 breathing in it's neck. Like @Silver said its early day's those ballies need their coffee for a good start

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## andro (26/1/15)

kimbo said:


> hahahaha sounds like a horse race


so lets make some betting.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (26/1/15)

andro said:


> so lets make some betting.....



I'd bet the average members age round 36

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (26/1/15)

i bet is in the 40, 49 group but more specificlly around 42

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (26/1/15)

We are back, we are back folks. Coming round the bend it is 30 - 39 that is still in the lead with a demanding lead of over 45%. The ballies must be stuck in traffic on this Tuesday morning. Still a few turn to go and we will see if the younger 30 -39 can hold on. We will be back after this short break

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## andro (26/1/15)

kimbo said:


> We are back, we are back folks. Coming round the bend it is 30 - 39 that is still in the lead with a demanding lead of over 45%. The ballies must be stuck in traffic on this Tuesday morning. Still a few turn to go and we will see if the younger 30 -39 can hold on. We will be back after this short break


if is tuesday im gonna be in trouble because i should get ready for work......monday is my day off


----------



## johan (26/1/15)

You've got something there @andro. Quote: " ..... as, recent studies indicate the average age of an electric cigarette consumer is 44." (source: http://www.guides.modernvapor.com/e-cigarettes-myths.php).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (26/1/15)

im with @johan on this one.... mid 30s is likely where we are at.
think and edit to the poll will need tio happen with actual age options


----------



## Marzuq (26/1/15)

Silver said:


> I think we are likely to have quite a few but I suspect they dont post much if at all



i think also they would not let us know their actual age if they are under 18

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## kimbo (26/1/15)

andro said:


> if is tuesday im gonna be in trouble because i should get ready for work......monday is my day off


 @andro shhh dont tell the ballies that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (26/1/15)

kimbo said:


> @andro shhh dont tell the ballies that



@kimbo these ballies you refer to... what age would be considered a 'ballie' 
Just need to make sure whether im a ballie or not

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## kimbo (26/1/15)

Marzuq said:


> @kimbo these ballies you refer to... what age would be considered a 'ballie'
> Just need to make sure whether im a ballie or not


 40 - 49

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (26/1/15)

@TylerD with that do of yours you cant be a ballie, to cool

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq (26/1/15)

kimbo said:


> 40 - 49


sjoe what a load off...
im good for a few more years lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kimbo (26/1/15)

Marzuq said:


> sjoe what a load off...
> im good for a few more years lol


 rub it in i will be in the down hill group in two months

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## johan (26/1/15)

Geez @kimbo but you are pessimistic today  - didn't you know all beautiful chicks prefer matured men?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Marzuq (26/1/15)

kimbo said:


> rub it in i will be in the down hill group in two months


i think you might have it wrong there. once you join the ballies age group you have to climb up before you can make your way downhill. 
so downhill only really starts at 65.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (26/1/15)

johan said:


> Geez @kimbo but you are pessimistic today  - didn't you know all beautiful chicks prefer matured men?


@johan see were i am you must be young or skyn dood

Edit: you must have stamina or a BIG pension fund

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (26/1/15)

Well well well. This is interesting 

I'm part of the majority age group


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/1/15)

@capetocuba you are not 70+! Your pants are on fire!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TylerD (26/1/15)

And @Philip Dunkley your pants as well.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## capetocuba (26/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> @capetocuba you are not 70+! Your pants are on fire!


You on the ball today captain! I've been trying to catch you out for weeks, but your attention to detail wins every time

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex (26/1/15)

Luckily I'm in the 18-29 group


----------



## zadiac (26/1/15)

Seems I'm a ballie.......sigh

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (26/1/15)

Alex said:


> Luckily I'm in the 18-29 group



In your dreams, yes!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/1/15)

Alex said:


> Luckily I'm in the 18-29 group



Someone elses pants are on fire as well!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/1/15)

Some call the fire brigade now... there are a lot of people's pants that are more than a little warm!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh (26/1/15)

Alex said:


> Luckily I'm in the 18-29 group



Sorry @Alex, but you don't fool us  Nice try thou

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (26/1/15)

Hey I feel like 21, that must count for something

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Derick (26/1/15)

Glad to see I'm not the oldest fart on here

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (26/1/15)

spot on @Alex. Your are only as old as you feel..

Please note i did not say as old as you act lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex (26/1/15)

Marzuq said:


> spot on @Alex. Your are only as old as you feel..
> 
> Please note i did not say as old as you act lol


Only as old as the woman you feel. Lol


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (26/1/15)

Alex said:


> Only as old as the woman you feel. Lol
> 
> 
> Message sent via tapatalk


you win hands down lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (26/1/15)

Ow my goodness


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## abdul (26/1/15)

i wonder who is the youngest and the oldest on here

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shadow Vaper Jnr (23/2/15)

30 going on 31


----------



## Dr Phil (23/2/15)

We have a good mix here


----------



## kimbo (24/10/15)

I think after recent growth in the forum this thread needs a bump.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (24/10/15)

kimbo said:


> I think after recent growth in the forum this thread needs a bump.


Fortunately I'm still in the same age group


----------



## kimbo (24/10/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Fortunately I'm still in the same age group



Rub it in @BumbleBee i moved to the ballies

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DarkSide (24/10/15)

Marzuq said:


> i think you might have it wrong there. once you join the ballies age group you have to climb up before you can make your way downhill.
> so downhill only really starts at 65.



There are only a few perfect heads, the rest are covered with hair!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wyvern (24/10/15)

Yay so glad to see I am not the oldest on a forum anymore!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (24/10/15)

Many of us outrank you youngsters in age. Cannot vouch for the Wisdom part though 

PS. If you keep on bumping this dang thread, I'm going to have to change my vote soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Viper_SA (24/10/15)

With that 30-39 group, there is still hope for me to get a date someday

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/10/15)

19 at heart.... According to my Id I'm 25 though, I think it's lying

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wyvern (24/10/15)

Viper_SA said:


> With that 30-39 group, there is still hope for me to get a date someday


For that to happen you need to move closer. . . .

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DaveH (25/10/15)

Being a 'baby boomer' puts me right close to the top.
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (26/10/15)

Marzuq said:


> spot on @Alex. Your are only as old as you feel


Insert after "as" The women you are feeling ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (19/1/16)

kimbo said:


> Rub it in @BumbleBee i moved to the ballies


lol, I've just joined the "Ballies"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kimbo (19/1/16)

BumbleBee said:


> lol, I've just joined the "Ballies"


happy happy mate, and welcome

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## wiesbang (19/1/16)

Don't know if my vote took.

But in 4months i will leave the 20's

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## kimbo (19/1/16)

wiesbang said:


> Don't know if my vote took.
> 
> But in 4months i will leave the 20's


How i remember the good old 30's *sigh*

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Andre (19/1/16)

wiesbang said:


> Don't know if my vote took.
> 
> But in 4months i will leave the 20's


If it "took", your chosen group will show in bold in the poll above.


----------



## Metal Liz (19/1/16)

18 till I die

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## wiesbang (19/1/16)

Andre said:


> If it "took", your chosen group will show in bold in the poll above.


Worked now tnx


----------



## waja09 (19/1/16)

Lol 25 is my age 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie (19/1/16)

I'm running out of 30's :/

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (20/2/18)

Up dated. 

Dave


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/2/18)

So I see that I am older than 90% of you guys. Now I'm really grumpy !!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## craigb (21/2/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> So I see that I am older than 90% of you guys. Now I'm really grumpy !!!!!!!!!!


But you're still younger than 4.2% of the forum members.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (21/2/18)

Will be 32 this year.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger (21/2/18)

Eish, its 49 for me this year, the big 50 beacons!

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Jengz (21/2/18)

Let me just say that when I started vaping I thought it was a hipster thing... joined the forum and made assumptions that everyone here were youngsters and hipsters... I often was scared that vaping was making me hang onto my youth and blowing O’s and doing tricks started making me feel young... hahaaaaa alas I seen pics of the kings of vaping themselves @Rob Fisher and @Silver and boy did it settle my concerns

Love the fact that the vaping community has such a diverse demographic. I must say though it feels good to be part of the youngest slot in this thread because that means I kicked the stinkies a lot earlier than most which I’m thankful for!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## zadiac (21/2/18)

47 this year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. B (21/2/18)

If only I cast my vote last year August... I would have been in the 20 - 29 group

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## jm10 (21/2/18)

30


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (21/2/18)

wiesbang said:


> Don't know if my vote took.
> 
> But in 4months i will leave the 20's



same... couple of months till im out of the prime phase and into the "honey, I got a grey hair!!" phase

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir (21/2/18)

zadiac said:


> 47 this year



Really? Wow you sure don't look it... Definitely don't act it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ShaneW (21/2/18)

Yay... 3 years after casting my vote I'm still in the same bracket (36 now)

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (21/2/18)

rogue zombie said:


> I'm running out of 30's :/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk





Amir said:


> Really? Wow you sure don't look it... Definitely don't act it



Fortunately for you, there isn't a smiley here for what I want to say to you now...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (21/2/18)

zadiac said:


> Fortunately for you, there isn't a smiley here for what I want to say to you now...



Aaaand... Case in point right there

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Neal (21/2/18)

60 in May this year. Where did the time go?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (21/2/18)

Neal said:


> 60 in May this year. Where did the time go?



YouTube reviews and unpaid shopping carts

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Clouds4Days (21/2/18)

I had to change my vote


----------



## zadiac (21/2/18)

Amir said:


> Aaaand... Case in point right there



At the next vape meet/vapecon I'm going to poke you in the eye with a stick

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger (21/2/18)

zadiac said:


> At the next vape meet/vapecon I'm going to poke you in the eye with a stick


Seeing that I seem to be your senior by a year @zadiac ,you catch him and I will hold him down. Might have to get some youngsters to do things to him as I'm not sure if I am going to have stamina for that as well. Well show him once and for all that the outoppies in training can make a plan!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RynoP (21/2/18)

21 with 8 years experience

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (21/2/18)

sjoe!! looks like im still part of the majority


----------



## Alex (21/2/18)

As of Feb 21 2018

48 years 4 months 29 days
or 580 months 29 days
or 2526 weeks 1 days
or 17,683 days
or 424,392 hours
or 25,463,520 minutes
or 1,527,811,200 seconds

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Amir (21/2/18)

zadiac said:


> At the next vape meet/vapecon I'm going to poke you in the eye with a stick



As long as its a wooden stick from a tree and not a... Well... You know where I'm going with this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (21/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Seeing that I seem to be your senior by a year @zadiac ,you catch him and I will hold him down. Might have to get some youngsters to do things to him as I'm not sure if I am going to have stamina for that as well. Well show him once and for all that the outoppies in training can make a plan!


Blue Pills for erm... Stamina... Sorry @Amir. the eye poke is not a stick ;D

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (21/2/18)

Christos said:


> Blue Pills for erm... Stamina... Sorry @Amir. the eye poke is not a stick ;D


Half in the evening to keep me from rolling of the bed and half in the morning to prevent me from whizzing on my toes, so multiple use. Full one gives you a place to hang your hat at a nudist colony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir (21/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Seeing that I seem to be your senior by a year @zadiac ,you catch him and I will hold him down. Might have to get some youngsters to do things to him as I'm not sure if I am going to have stamina for that as well. Well show him once and for all that the outoppies in training can make a plan!



Are we talking about vapecon or the sexpo? Things got really weird really fast... Really!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (21/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Half in the evening to keep me from rolling of the bed and half in the morning to prevent me from whizzing on my toes, so multiple use. Full one gives you a place to hang your hat at a nudist colony



At my age, half in the morning will have me whizzing up my nose... A full one will give you a place to hang a XXXL punching bag

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir (21/2/18)

Christos said:


> Blue Pills for erm... Stamina... Sorry @Amir. the eye poke is not a stick ;D



Thank the heavens I'll be overseas when VapeCon comes around... It's the tiny pricks that hurt the most... Like a paper cut

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. B (21/2/18)

Amir said:


> same... couple of months till im out of the prime phase and into the "honey, I got a grey hair!!" phase


I've had grey hairs since my mid twenties!!! 

Not a lot but still lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (21/2/18)

I'm 40 now.

I'll tell you what, when you and your mates celebrate this, month after month as you all hit the mark, UBER and this link is an absolute must https://www.menshealth.com/health/ease-a-hangover

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (21/2/18)

62 and wondering when I'm going to grow up

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Wayne Swanepoel (21/2/18)

Duuurty 30 

Is it weird that i feel much older than i am??


----------



## Carnival (21/2/18)

Hooked said:


> 62 and wondering when I'm going to grow up



Never! 

Stay as awesome as you are.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (21/2/18)

According to the powers that be the vaping industry is marketed only for teenagers. At least they still make us feel young.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (22/2/18)

Carnival said:


> Never!
> 
> Stay as awesome as you are.



Thank you sooo much, @Carnival !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (22/2/18)

RynoP said:


> 21 with 8 years experience



@RynoP In what, that is the question ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BATMAN (22/2/18)

respect to the 70+ crew..
The original gangsters

Reactions: Like 1


----------

